# Time is up for this beauty



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Golden Ret. Boy at Heard in Georgia!!!*

*81908 TU 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12200785&mtf=1
Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 81908 *Heard County Animal Control Center, Franklin, GA 
*He is a nice guy and needs a good home *

More About 81908 TU
Heard County Animal Control Center 
Franklin, GA 
706-675-3570 
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: 81908 TU PFId#12200785 Id#81908
See more pets from Heard County Animal Control Center Share on Facebook
*
TU=TIME IS UP!!!!*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks so scared. Have rescues been notified?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks so sad....I hope he can be helped.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

oh his sweet little face looks just terrified! he needs a home! I hope that his local rescue finds him and saves him...if i were closer i would!! MI is just too far away


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*rEPLY*

NO RESCUES have been notified yet.
Please do notify.

There is volunteer transport-from Georgia to Michigan is doable.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Adopt a Golden of Atlanta and Atlanta GRR were e-mailed.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone pm'd sadiesdream (possible adoption thread)? She was in Georgia. The eyes on this poor baby rip your heart out I pray someones gets this poor baby out today:crossfing


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

I emailed the Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta - hopefully I will hear back. As much as I would love to take him in even with a transport...it's not truly feasible right now with our housing situation...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Has anyone pm'd sadiesdream (possible adoption thread)? She was in Georgia. The eyes on this poor baby rip your heart out I pray someones gets this poor baby out today:crossfing


they've already adopted a dog. I sure hope this dog finds a home soon!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

His face just breaks your heart. I hope he is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I've notified our intake group at GRRA. Hopefully I'll hear something immediately and I'll keeop you updated once I do. I hope we can save this pretty guy. Lets all keep our fingers crossed!!! :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I've notified our intake group at GRRA. Hopefully I'll hear something immediately and I'll keeop you updated once I do. I hope we can save this pretty guy. Lets all keep our fingers crossed!!! :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


I sure pray your call will help!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream:

Thank you so much. I pray that he can be saved, too!!!

Look at this girl Gold. Ret./Cocker Possibly Preg.
Girl. She's at Warner Robbins in GA!!!
No Name 

Golden Retriever, Cocker Spaniel [Mix] 
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 8-03586 
Warner Robins Animal Control, Warner Robins, GA 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12200855 



I am a female adult that might possible be pregnant. I'll be avaialble 10/24 if not claimed. 

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280. 

Warner Robins Animal Control 
Warner Robins, GA 
478-929-7280 
[email protected]


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sadiesdream/Karen519 - the female referred to in last post is pregnant. Adopt-a-Golden out of Atlanta will not be able to take. if GRRA would be able to take, I would be willing to help w/ pulling and transport to Atlanta. T.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

Can you email GRRA about her and also tell them what you are willing to do?

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is latest I heard from Kathi Tufts*

This is Latest from Kathi Tufts.

A rescue in VT will take her ( Pregnant Girl at Warner Robbins), but of course they need pull help and a temp foster until they can arrange a transport so they were told to email the girl in the post 
[email protected]
Nothing is ever for sure though so don't give up trying for GA Rescue.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kathy - don't have GRRA's contact info - have pm'd you regarding this girl. Do you have a contact for the VT rescue that I could hook up with?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG...he looks so scared and sad! If I lived close by, I would take him in a second. I really, really hope someone can save him quickly!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

No reply yet from our intake team. I'm trying to pull all possible strings.

Edit: I've also notified them of the preg. mix that was shown just in case the transport and foster doesn't work out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream

Thanks for all your help.

Kathi from GRF has found rescues for both dogs just in case, BUT What she needs is someone licensed in GA to pull them to pull them.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Have we called to make sure this guy is spared until we can get a pickup? I just want to make sure he is ok until we can get that accomplished. Surely they will spare him is they see we're trying.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream:

To my knowledge nobody has called can you please?

Kathi Tufts from this forum has rescues for both dogs if GRRA cannot take
but what is needed is someone in Georgia to pull both dogs (I know Georgia requires someone licensed to pull).

It would be the best if GRRA could take both the Sad boy at Heard and the Preg. Gold.Ret./Cocker girl at Warners Robbins.

A member of this forum said she could foster the preg. Gold. Ret., provided someone finds out how she is w/other dogs and how far along she is, as she has not experience w/pregnant dogs or newborn puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

I emld. my friend Gail in Gold. Ret. Rescue in NY about this boy, too.

I hope that she might know someone to save him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Still waiting*

Still waiting and hoping a rescue will come through for this beautiful, terrified, boy!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought you said Kathy has a rescue for these dogs? 

What exactly are you now looking for Karen? Your last post makes this a bit confusing.

Are you looking for someone to pull the dog who is in GA and has a License? 

It may help if you clarify.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hopefully this will clarify what is going on re: pregnant female mix - It seems there are several forces trying to help this girl, including a couple of folks down in Warner Robins. I have spoken with them and they are working to try and pull her this weekend because she is due to have her pups at any time and they would like to get her out of the shelter before that happens. They have my name/number in case they are not able to pull due to the animal shelter being closed on the weekend and need someone for Monday/next week. I do believe they have someone to foster her while attempting to find a rescue that will take her and her pups.

FYI, I know it was mentioned above that there was a rescue in VT that would possibly take the pregnant female and the male in N/GA. After talking with one of the individuals in WR who is attempting to help this female, there sounds like there are some valid concerns surrounding that rescue and if someone is trying to facilitate the transfer of these two to them, I would recommend that you do some additional checking prior to continuing with that effort. If you would like to pm me, I will give you the information I received along with someone you can discuss this with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Terry*

Kimm and Terry:

We heard about the VT rescue and they are out of the picture.
From what I've heard, the Preg. Girl from Warner Robbins has a foster and a rescue in Athens, GA.

We still need a rescue and someone to pull and foster the Sad boy at Heard in Franklin, GA.
I know Georgia can have strict rules on people that pull, that they have to be licensed to pull in state of GA. Don't know if this holds true for Heard or not.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

a license is required state wife I do believe. I'm doing all I can guys!! I promise I havent stopped all night and day to get him help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Sadiesdream:

I am praying GRRA can save this boy. 

We heard some bad things about the White River so that is out and nothing definite with the others we had hoped for.

A man named Dallas Pass-think he might be from GRRA, just sent me this msg. about the Sad boy:
I'm trying to work all the contacts I possibly can to help him. So far no word yet from my gang at GRRA.
Dallas
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Still there*

Kathi contacted Kaylene at the shelter and he is STILL there!

Poor Boy!!

Still praying & hoping a recue will come through for him!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

This poor little guy just breaks my heart. I hope he finds a way out be it adoption or rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

Kyguy:

He breaks my heart too!!!

A good friend of mine Gail just offered $10o to an reputable resuce that takes him. According to Kaylene at the shelter he has to be out by end of week.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I was able to buy him some more time. We have until Friday at 4 to bust him out of there. I'm doing all I can guys I really am.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That guy looks so sad and scared. I pray there is a rescue somewhere that has room for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream

I believe you are doing all you can. I rcvd. an email from Dallas who I think is someone involved with GRRA and here is what she said:

I'm forwarding this one. Im at a loss for words for the past few days. I've sent 
countless emails to our rescue and not once have I heard a reply from anyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got an answer from Gold. Ret. Rescue of Atlanta*

Got an answer from Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta: 
Hi. Sorry we did not reply right away. Unfortunately, we are not able to accept golden mixes at the present time. We have taken in several in the last week and we must save room for the pure breed goldens.

I am very sorry that we are not able to help.
Thank You,

Kim Goforth
Intake Coordinator
Advisory Board Member
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta
www.grra.com

***I understand why GRRA can't help, but please email any reputable rescues you can think of for this boy-and mention there is $100 donation to the reputable rescue that saves him!*


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Sadiesdream
> 
> I believe you are doing all you can. I rcvd. an email from Dallas Pass


I'm Dallas lol. I've been doing all I can to help, I've called several groups. I do know one other person that might be able to help, but its a long shot. She works for the HS in Douglasville GA. I adopted my black lab from here 2 years ago. I wonder if she can help. I'm sending emails now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your efforts. Praying for yet another miracle. It's hard to tell from the photo, but that boy doesn't look like a mix to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas*

Dallas: My Sincere Apologies! I belong to many rescue forums and it sure does get confusing!!

Thank you for ALL YOU'VE Done, and if you don't mind please contact the Humane Society you mentioned. If they say yes, they can email me at:
[email protected] as I'm at work all day and can't check here very often.

Remember to mention there will be $150 donation to a reputable rescue!

Thanks!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Its no problem at all. I've emailed a close friend of mine at the West Georgia Animal Welfare League. Her name is Martina Hemming, she assisted me in my very first adopted black lab. She is a wonderful person and runs a very great program for the west georgia sectors. Lets keep our fingers and paws crossed everyone :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm having such a hard time seeing you work so hard and no one is able to help as of yet. Thank you for not giving up...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

:wavey::heartbeat:thanks::thanks:To All:

Thank you so much for working so hard and Dallas if she says yes, lets keep this as a back-up plan, *but thanks to a very generous lady who is donating to the rescue that takes this boy, Atlanta Dog Squad in Atlanta, GA, has said yes!!*

I never burn bridges though, until he has left the building!! Let' keep our options open!!


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh this is such good news - keeping fingers crossed until he is picked up! Thank goodness for that cute boy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure hope this all works out. That boy's face haunts me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*It will work out*

It Will Work Out!

Atlanta Dog Squad is wonderful and now he will be wearing a BIG SMILE!!arty:arty:


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm glad this fella is getting out. He'll make someone a wonderful companion


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

THIS IS THE GREATEST NEWS!!!! His face has been haunting me from day one when I had seen it. All I've wanted to do is help him. If Altanta Squad needs ANY help at all let me know. I'll lend a hand in any way I can. Heres to this pretty boy being able to have a wonderful happy life now. It almost makes me cry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas*

Dallas:

Atlanta Dog Squad is a wonderful rescue and I'm sure they could use some help.

What did you have in Mind? 

Here is Jenn's email address-she is w/Atlanta Dog Squad and worked SO HARD to get him into their rescue=you can email her and offer your assistance!!
[email protected]

http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/index.htm


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I went ahead and filled out their volunteer form they had on their site. Hopefully theres alot of stuff I can help with that'll work with my schedule.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I went ahead and filled out their volunteer form they had on their site. Hopefully theres alot of stuff I can help with that'll work with my schedule.


Kudos to you! Thank you for working so hard along with many others to keep this pup safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas*

Dallas:

Thank you for filling out volunteer form!!

Please email them to let them know you did. They will be so happy!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be attending their pet adotopion day at the PetCo in Roswell. Can't wait!! They seem like a really good group of people!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream:

When is the pet adoption day you'll be attending!

Please tell us all about it!!!:wavey::wave:


----------

